# A slim Down



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok everyone has probably thought I dropped off the face of the earth but I got rid of my cable internet and so am using Darren's AOL and have dial up so I am not on the comp nearly as much anymore, trying to save some cash.  But I am not competing, just working out, doing legs like maybe once every three weeks, they are just so damn big, and so am focusing on upper body work with sets of 10-12 and doing some running every other day with the elliptical thrown in on the off running days, so as to not destroy my joints, plus at this weight I can not run as much as I used to.

So I have been watching what I eat, not counting every little thing, mainly just the carb intake, I have been averaging between 40-75g per day depending on what I am doing like running days are higher carb or non running is lower, just on how I feel.  I went to the doc and got weighed at 139 in the beginning of the month and am down to 134 or less, which is good for me, plyus I know don't look at the scale but my clothes are getting looser also which is good for me.

However today, am holding a ton of water since uit is that of the month in a week and it was my birthday on Friday so Saturday i had one brownie and two pieces of cake.  Then yesterday I had 5 hot wings and two stuffed mushrooms, I know such a bad cheat.  

Also I got a pilates DVD for my birthday so I am going to try and incorporate that in everynight or morning to help center me and work on my flexibilty and core strength.  Just for something new.  So I don't have a set workout schedule just rotate through the body parts and do cardio post workout for 20-45 minutes depending on how i feel.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

2/2/04    Back and abs and running

redline, Vit C, Vit E, calcium, multi

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites
green tea, 100mg r-ala

10amish-
3.5oz chicken, green beans

1pm-
protein bar

4pm- 
protein bar (250cal, 31g protein, 4g CHO)

7-8pm- post workout
4oz pork chop, veggies

1am- protein bar

around 1300 cals

Am going to be in the library at school for like 4-5 hours today so have to eat what i can.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

workout-

Lat Pulldown
Seated cable High row
Hammer Row
Back Extensions
Wide Grip Pull Up

Hammer Strength Lower ab & Upper ab crunch (machine kicks butt will kill you!!)
Hanging oblique raises

Probably run 3-4.5 miles

Tonight Pilates to cool down around 8pm after food


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Pam!!!

Good to hear your voice the other night and glad yo're back online!  Miss talkin' to ya, Girlie!!!  

It looks like you got everything well at hand!  Welcome back, darling!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

Great to see you in here honey!! I hope all is well with you!! I miss you, but know you couldn't be around here much!!! 

How is school going for you??

I really like Pilates! 

Take care cutie!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Dave & Stacey-

Yeah I will be around off and on, try to do this daily but man the days just fly by.  Dave give me a call on either a Thursday night of sometime during the day on Saturday or Sunday thsoe are my best times to talk.  Well off to school now, see yah guys


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm SO glad to have you back


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

Psst, check this out  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26892


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday Babe! So glad to have you back here. Just post when you can and no stressing out, this is supposed to be good for you.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey girl its so good to have you around here again!! 
Best of luck with your goals!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey girlie~~ have a good day at school!

AND I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks guys-

Man I was hungry I got up and had a protein bar well it was like 1am, and i didn't go to bed til like 12am.  I did back yesterday and ran like 3.5 miles in 30 minutes, I love running.

2/3/03    Chest, abs and cardio

bench press DB
Incline DB
Cable flys
Incline pushups

30-40 minutes eliptical cardio


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 3, 2004)

2/3/04

7:15am-  1/2c oats, 6 whites

10:30am- protein bar

3pm- Turkey salad

6pm- turkey salad

9pm- chicken, veggies


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey hon!! Meals look Great!!!  I LOVE running too--outside though-with my dog--not on a treadmill! 

Hope you have a great day--


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks hun-  today is the day from HELL  I have class from 10-12, then appt at 12, then gym for chest and all that then back to school by 4pm for meeting then class from 6-9:30pm  AHHHHHHHHH  And it is my mom's birthday so I have to go now to go see her before class, I want today to be over, plus the reason for the meals that are easy to get and easy to carry.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

hey shorty.
good to see that you got a chance to start a new journal.
my puter is still down at home 
i relaxed yesterday with the hun like you told me.
feel a bit better but still feeling the pain


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

WoW You do have a busy day!!! You will make it through it!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok I made it through the long day and was very very hungry, those salads do nothing for me, and I can tell I was hungry casue I got a bit light headed while doing chest.  My weights are great, did 35lbs DB for bench press sets of 10-12 with no spot so I am happy.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 4, 2004)

2/4/04

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10am-protein bar

1pm- 3-4oz chicken, Black beans

4:30pm- protein bar

7:30pm- protein bar

10pm- 5 whites, 1 whole, veggies

Sorry for all the protein bars but the one at 4:30pm is in the car on the way to class after the workout and the 7:30pm one is during class.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

I understand about the protein bar-- even though they are not that good for you--better than going hungry!! when I was in school I had them A LOT too!! 

Awesome weights on the chest girl-- kick ass~

Have a great day!!! Stay Warm


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 4, 2004)

How did you know it is FREEZING!!!!!!!  Thanks stacey


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

lol!!! Just a WILD Guess! 
My Aunt lives in Oregon toooo


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

psssst  Hi Shorty


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 4, 2004)

hi pam


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello.  I read your last journal, so I look forward to reading this one!! Good Luck!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey guys-

HEY NT!!!!!!!  

Hey HAN!!!!  How are things going????

Hey ncgirl-  i will have to go over and read yours also, have glanced but haven't had time yet to read many peoples journals


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 5, 2004)

2/4/04

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

9:45am- protein bar (class time)

12:15pm- chicken caesar salad

4pmish (post workout)  chicken, veggies

7pm- 4oz pork, veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 5, 2004)

Didn't like my arm workout, nothing gets me sore at all, I need one bad, so ideas to kill me would be great  

2/4/04  Back, Cardio

Pullups
Barbell row
High Row
Reverse grip Lat pull down
Extensions

run 30-40 minutes


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2004)

2/6/04

7am-  1/2c oats, 6 whites

10am- protein bar

1pm- 1/4c oats, 6 whites (had to eat, am PMSy so am craving anything in sight rght now.)

4pm- 5 whites, 1 whole

9pm- steak salad


shoulder press1 set warmup, 3 working sets
rotating front raises- 3 sets at 10lbs
side raises on machine- 3 sets
upright row- 2 sets of 40, 1 set at 45
rear delts on pec deck

20 minutes cardio just was not into it


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2004)

2/7/04

8:45am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

(Am really in the mood for some food due to that time of the month but have been so super good lately I don't want to ruin it before I leave Thursday to see Darren)

11:45am- Not sure


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2004)

2/7/04

Pull Ups
Barbell Row
Cable High row
Reverse grip lat pull down
Back extensions

30 minutes cardio running


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok so i need to not be so afreaid of cheats and food so i am making myself do a cheat today, bec ause i have found after i cheat i lose more, so i am thinking i will do a cheat day every other week, plus especially around that time of the month.;


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2004)

so I just had some french fries, some soy ice cream and some skittles, maybe some chinese later but i am ready for a nap now.  I am being smart and eating things that don't fuq up my stomach, so that means no diary and not too much fat.    time to brush my teeth.  I need to remind myself it is not all fat i gain it is all water, so i chugged some dandelion root before and will keep taking it so i don't blow up like a baloon.  Oh and I took my ala.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 8, 2004)

Ok so after that I had a medium thin crust pizza and now today I am super tight and since I took my dandelion root am not holding a ton of water, so I am totally cheating more often  

Today will be chest and 45 minutes of cardio


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

cheating more often eh! now now dont let it get out of hand! lol jk 
how much dandelion root did you take? 

have an awesome workout today! all that yummy food should help you to kick some butt in the gym!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 8, 2004)

Ok you are totally going to laugh, I only did cardio today, have midterms tomorrow so needed to study but I am so not cheating now for at least a month, just around when that time of the month comes cause that is when i need it the most.    I am so pumped and water logged today but ahve been doing dandelion root, about 500-1000mg every couple of hours to try and get rid of the water, looks like tomorrow will be a good day for some running and a kick butt chest workout


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

2/8/04

8am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

*cardio*  45 minutes

11am- 3-4 oz chicken

2pm- 5 whites, 1 whole egg, veggies

5pm- 1 turkey sausage and a little chicken

8pm- 2oz pork (got full easy)


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

2/9/04

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10am- protein shake

1:15pm- protein bar

4:15pm- 3-4oz pork chop, veggies

7:15pm- 3-4oz chicken, veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

2/9/04

Chest- Bench Press
Incline Bench
Pec Deck Fly
Incline pushups

Abs

40 minutes running


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

morning Miss Shorty.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

Best of luck on those midterms hun!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Morning Shorty! Sounds like your doing great!! I had a cheat also this weekend--and now Feel like I'm ready to go for awhile without one..
What is that stuff you took---the dandelion root?? What is that??


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

It helps reduce water retention, I knew I would feel like a blimp after all thaT food, and I still do, plus flow should be here in the next few days so I am trying to offset all this dang water.  Which I am sooooo pumped still from all that food on Saturday and then the water retention cause flow is coming, I feel like a huge FAT ASS!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

cooooooooool girl!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok I have been without Redline for two days now and I am having a hrd time functioning, major withdrawls, so am pounding down the green tea to try and offset the caffeine withdrawl


----------



## Jenny (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey honey 
Mmm, sounds like a yummy cheat this weekend  I'm glad you enjoyed it  I'm scared of going without my thermo as well. I ordered some more a few weeks ago and it hasn't arrived yet  Tomorrow I'll have my last one from the old bottle.. I'm going to be cranky and moody and even more tired the days after that  But taking breaks from them is only good 

Have a great day sweets


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

I know I am going to go a month without it, give my body a break, but I hate these withdrawls!!!!!!  

Oh and if you have have never had a massage or anyone else who reads this for that matter you have to do it, and acupuncture, I swear by it now, I feel a million times better after my hour


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> so I just had some french fries, some soy ice cream and some skittles, maybe some chinese later but i am ready for a nap now.  I am being smart and eating things that don't fuq up my stomach, so that means no diary and not too much fat.    time to brush my teeth.  I need to remind myself it is not all fat i gain it is all water, so i chugged some dandelion root before and will keep taking it so i don't blow up like a baloon.  Oh and I took my ala.




  this looks and sounds familiar!!    I was on my way to the Grove when you told me this!!  

Definitely no regrets!!!   Everyone needs to live from time to time!!!  I think I should try this next weekend!    I wonder if Katie will go for this!!  

Take care sweetie and I'll try to drop in more often!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

You crack me up Dave and I will talk to you more if you promise not to hang up on me!!!!!    Oh and I am having major withdrawls from the Redline     I am going to go a month without and see how I do, my strength was awful today so lets hope it gets better soon.  Oh and I am starting morning cardio tomorrow, so wish me luck.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

good luck hun! I HATE morning cardio... but if I must do it then its the best time, get it out of the way for the day.. ughh


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

I used to have problems motivating myself for morning cardio too, but these days I'm loving it. Long powerwalks is what works for me, it gives me some time for reflection and gives me a peace inside and gets me ready for the day ahead  I had a running kick earlier last summer, but it didn't last very long  Spinning is great too


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I used to have problems motivating myself for morning cardio too, but these days I'm loving it. Long powerwalks is what works for me, it gives me some time for reflection and gives me a peace inside and gets me ready for the day ahead  I had a running kick earlier last summer, but it didn't last very long  Spinning is great too



Im big on more spinning too. used to do sprints at the break of dawn before school too.. that was during my basketball years. the morning is an AWESOME time to just relax.. the rest of the day feels less stressful for some reason eh. 
now if only it was 40 degrees warmer here and not so dreary outside!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

I just could not get p this morning, will try tomorrow but I think my body needed the sleep since I have been so stressed over midterms.  Plus I want to run to day and I hate to run with nothing in my tummy, I just feel so weak.  I like to run like 3-5 miles and with no food in tummy is hard to do.  But I promise and you can all kick my butt if I do not get up tomorrow.  I promise I will.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

did I hear u say PROMISE!  haha 
Im glad u listened to your body. thats what I have been doing. wayyy overslept yestarday and today I feel great.. 
ughh I could never run that far with no food either. even when I was doing sprints in the morning I had to get some food in me! if not Id be roadkill! lol


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey sweetie!! I hear ya on running with an empty tummy!! I like to run in the evening time before Dinner-- but after I have eaten  some carbs to keep me going.

Have a great day--stay warm!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

My fav time to run has always been right after the sun comes up or midafternoon around 2pm, I feel just feel so awake and alive at that time.  Ok am having a major fat day, plus flow started so all I really want to do is sleep today


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

2/10/04

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10am- protein bar (midterm :eyes: )

1:30pm (post workout)- 3oz red potato, 4oz chicken

4:30pm- 3-4oz pork, cuces

7:30pm- protein bar

10pm- 5 whites, 1 whole, salsa


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

calories? are there actually calories in there  i would clean up one protein source and throw in better carbs and more veggies hun.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

LOL  YOu don't like my pork do you    I know I just love it soooooo super much, it is the pork chops and I cut off the fat  oh they are so super nummy.  I know today my food sucks butt.  LOL  Ok how about potatoes after the workout???  LIke 3oz of red potato


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

3oz  thats for babies


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

I know I know I know the lecture I am going to get, I am just trying to keep it cool on the carbs after my wild day on Saturday and then to hope for no more bloating, I am bloated like a baloon due to PMS.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Do you just take dandelion root on your cheat days or do you take it everyday   ?  

I wish I had to "make" myself cheat!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh and don't worry it usually end up being more like 4-5oz  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

I take it when I cheat and during that tme of the month to try and cut down on the water retention cause I hold more water then a water balloon during that time of the month.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

How many do you take?

I could definatly use some now, I'm holding sooo much water!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

I take 500-1000mg 3-4 times a day about 30 minutes before you eat.  Make you drink plenty of water so you can flush everything out.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok I think I only missed 2-3 question on my test now off to the gym then at school the rest of night     AND IT IS SUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!  SO I AM DANCING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> You crack me up Dave and I will talk to you more if you promise not to hang up on me!!!!!    Oh and I am having major withdrawls from the Redline   I am going to go a month without and see how I do, my strength was awful today so lets hope it gets better soon.  Oh and I am starting morning cardio tomorrow, so wish me luck.




Very funny, SS!    I didn't hang up on you, the TOWER did!   

No REDLINE??     Just kidding.  Well, definitely try  a month wt/ it and see.  A good cleanse of everything might do your body good!    Drink coffee??    Morning cardio only will alter your energy throughout the day as long as your caloric intake is where it should be.  Where is it anyway?     So luck you shall have it and of course I'm always wondering how my lil' Pammie is doing!  But I need not to worry because your way on track and I know you're doing really well for yourself, too!  

Have a great day!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

hey shorty.
yah i tried to order redline yesterday and it bloody takes forever to get here  and costs a SHITLOAD of money


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 11, 2004)

2/10/04  Arms

Ok did J'bo's Bicep workout and I loved it!!!!  Haven't had a pump like that in a long time, felt greta and will do a workout of hers again!!!

Cable concentration curls- 12x20lbs, 12x30 (assisted), 12x30 (assisted)
Dumble Curls- 12x12.5lbs, 12x15, 6x15, 6x12.5, 6x10, 8x5
Hammer Cable Curls- 12x40, 12x50, 6x50, 6x40, 7x30, 8x20

Rope Pushdowns- 40x12, 50x12, 50x12, 50x11
Reverse grip single arm pulldown- 20x12, 30x12, 30x11
Close grip bench press- 50x12, 60x12, 60x10

ran 4.2 miles in 40 minutes


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey well next time I order some I will send you a bottle casue we get it here fo 38 dollars and that is for the 240cc size.  

2/11/04

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10am- protein bar

1pm- 4oz chicken, 3oz potato

4pm- 4oz pork loin fat cut off, cuces

7pm- protein bar (last midterm)


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

2/11/04

Shoulders

Arnold presses- 20x12, 20x12, 20x11, 20x10
Front Raises on freemotion cable- 10x12, 10x12, 10x11
Lateral Raises DB- 7.5x12, 7.5x11, 7.5x6, 5x10
Rear Delts Freemotion cable- 30x12, 30x12, 30x10
Upright Row- 50x12, 60x12, 60x12

Ran4.20 miles in 40 min.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

2/12/04  Off Day (was traveling)

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10am- protein bar

1pm- protein bar

5pm- 1/2 rack ribs with veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

2/13/04

8am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites, 1tbsp PB

11am- 6 whites, salsa ( on my way out the door to shop for darren)

2pm- chicken, veggies

5pm-not sure

8pm- not sure


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

2/13/04   Back, abs, cardio

wanted to do a double session of cardio after those ribs last night but I think I will be ok just doing my 30-40 minutes of running while doing a back workout today.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

i think your doing enough cardio   
and let me know how the toys go


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

Ha ha you are so funny.  I just hate taking a day off when things are going so well, my legs are getting somewhere finally


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

cool that makes two of us!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

I know and you are going to be kick ass missy!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

kickin ass is my plan


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day Pam


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!!!  You too

Ok I officially took today off, feel horrible about it but I am pooped.  So tomorrow hopefully can squeeze in some tomorrow but we are going into downtown SF to go see Alcatraz.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 16, 2004)

OK I have a chocolate high going right now, had like 30 chocolatye kisses, had a major cravng after watching darren eat all the chocolate, and no cardio or working out today either.  So starting off again tomorrow, one day of eating bad a week sound like too much????


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

1 day is nothing. if its clean 6 other days and your training is intense then there is always room for lil cheats!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Pammie.. You know, that chocolate won't help you slim down  No guilt, just learn from it 

Have a great day


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 17, 2004)

I know I just let my guard down around darren, need to not do that, oh well, will be a great chest and cardio workout today.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 17, 2004)

2/17/04

6am-protein bar (waiting in airport)

10am- 6 whites, 1/3c oats

1pm- 4oz chicken, green beans i think

5pm- protein bar

8pm- protein bar (class)


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

HIYA SHORTY!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Hey Dave how are you???  How was your weekend????  I saw Alcatraz this weekend!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 20, 2004)

Ok so things have been a bit busy since I have been back but I have been doing the workout routine and doing the norm diet so all is back on track.

2/20/04

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10am- 1 scoop protein, 10 cashews

1pm- 1/3c oats, 6 whites (preworkout)

5pm- 3-4oz steak, cuces or salad

8pm- not sure if we are going out to eat


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Your doing great honey! We know your in school & Studying-- Don't worry about not posting your meals/workouts--as long as your doing them that is great!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks Stacey and I am always thinking about all of you guys cause you all are so dear to me, just you probably know that after being gnoe all day I really just want to sit and relax when I do finally get home.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

hey girlie! diet is right on! sounds as though you have been veryy busy! Keep up the hard work! you deserve a pat on the back for keeping everything in line with so much going on around you!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Thanks Stacey and I am always thinking about all of you guys cause you all are so dear to me, just you probably know that after being gnoe all day I really just want to sit and relax when I do finally get home.


Girl I understand!!!!!

I'm sometimes glad I don't have a computer at home--b/c I know I would be on here ALL Night & Never rest. lol

take care cutie


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok I am bored out of my freaking skull tonight, I HATE IT HERE!!!!  I want to move and be with darren so bad, this sucks.  At least i would have him so I can hang and do homework with him.

Oh and does anyone think it is weird as I do that he still talks to his ex that he lived with for a year or so and who wanted him back???  Cause it totally creeps me out, plus he doesn't tell me he talks to her and once she called while i was laying there with her and he lied to her about me being right there he said that he came up to see me in portland no mention that I had come down there?????  That pissed me off!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 21, 2004)

2/20/04  Shoulders

Started out rough, went to try to use the smith for military press, they had bolted the seat into the floor so it can only be used for Dumb bells now, so i got kind of cranky at the trainer, he said you can use the ball,m i said no i will use DB's cause i want to go heavy.  He said you can work core and do shoulders, I said I know that i have been training longer then you have been here, and he sid well you can use the ball, or don't you know how your body works, and I said I know how my body F*cking works so don't tell me that SHIAT.  My friends were laughing cause I don't get mad but I got mad.

Shoulder Press DB- 20x13, 25x12, 27.5x12, 30x11, 30x9
Front Raise DB- 12.5x12, 15x12, 15x6, 12.5x7
Laterals on machine, 30x12, 30x12, 30x8, 20x10, 10x8
Rear delts on pec deck- 50x10, 60x15, 70x11, 70x12
Upright row on smith- 20x15, 30x12, 30x8, 20x7

30 min elliptical


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 21, 2004)

2/21/04

8am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

11am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

2pm- 5 whites, 1oz turkey scrambled together

5pm- 1 scoop protei, cuces

8pm- 4oz steak, cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 21, 2004)

2/21/04  Chest


Smith Bench- 20x12, 40x12, 50x11, 50x6, 40x6
Incline DB- 27.5x12, 27.5x12, 27.5x11
Freemotion Fly- 20x12, 25x12, 30x12, 30x10
Incline DB Fly- 22x5x12, 22.5x12, 22.5x11

36 minutes running = 3.99 miles


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok I am bored out of my freaking skull tonight, I HATE IT HERE!!!!  I want to move and be with darren so bad, this sucks.  At least i would have him so I can hang and do homework with him.
> 
> Oh and does anyone think it is weird as I do that he still talks to his ex that he lived with for a year or so and who wanted him back???  Cause it totally creeps me out, plus he doesn't tell me he talks to her and once she called while i was laying there with her and he lied to her about me being right there he said that he came up to see me in portland no mention that I had come down there?????  That pissed me off!!!!!



Aww honey, I'm sorry you can't be together  Isn't there any possibilities for you to transfer there ?? Or him working where you are?? It shouldn't be impossible 

I think it's a bit weird that he still talks to his ex and lies about you not being there.. What did he say when you talked to him about it?

I hope you're having a good weekend dispite all of this  We're all here for you


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Shorty.

I was in that situation before and i made the mistake of letting it go without saying anything.
If i were you...tell him that you dont like him talking to her and ask him to stop...if he doesnt respect you enough to stop then he is a dirty boyfriend. 
I know he loves you though and would stop if you told him how you felt.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 22, 2004)

You guys are awesome, yeah I talked to him about it, then he said we were always better as friends and we only talk like 1-2 times a month, but it still totally creeps me out.  Plus now that I am using his dial up, she, his ex, everyonce in a while talks to him via AIM, so I am thinking one of these times I am going to pretend to be him and see what she has to say.  But I just really don't like this and I tell him but how can I ask him to make it stop?  Oh well, I guess if it comes up again I will say something.

I wish I could transfer but because I am so close, and plus out of state tuition is more then I can afford to pay right now.  As of now I am looking at approximately $30,000 in student loans.  Then for him, Portland is nto exactly hub of the financial industry so we are both stuck until I graduate, which sucks but what can I do.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

shorty.

thanks for the talk and i hope i helped you figure somethings out to 
let me know how everything goes.


----------



## sawheet (Feb 22, 2004)

Shorty!!  JBO!!!     He ladies long time, I know this is a journal but I just wanted to pop in and say hello.  Miss you guys


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

we miss you to...i have been cold without my thong


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok I am getting sick and I hope I don't get any worse, because I do not have time to be sick.

Workout today was 45 minutes on the elliptical and even that was rough and I was sweating up a storm and my chest and throat hurt soooooooo bad afterwards.

Meals- 

8am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

11am- 4oz pork, cuces

2pm- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

*cardio*

5:30pm- 1 scoop protein, cuces (some 0 carb caramels and they totally fuqqed up my tummy and NO MORE)

8:30pm- 5 whites, 1 whole, salad


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi shortstuff 

the caramels, they had sugar alcohols in them right?

sugar alcohols make my tummy sooo sick!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah they did and normally the don't bother my tummy, but this kind I think had a different one so man I did not feel good.  Ok going to keep it low on the fat today, I hate it when I get sick and upset, I don't sleep well.  So I woke up in the middle of the night last night and snacked on some cashews, about a 1/3c.  I HATE BEING UPSET!!!  Oh well back on track today.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

2/22/04

7:15am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10:15am- proten bar

1:15pm- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

4:30pm- 4oz chicken, salad

7:30pm- 4oz chicken, green beans


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

aww, i know what u mean, i used to always get so upset about my tummyaches and then id eattttt cuz i didnt realize it was something i could control and it wouldnt have to control me
dont fret  also, be careful many protein bars have sugar alcohols in them too, might wanna switch that meal to something else!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

No it has nothing being to do with my tummy, got into an arguement with the BF, and I am getting a chest cold or something cvause i am weezing.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

aww I hope you getting feeling better girlie! 
and you know better to be working out when your not feeling well! (I need to learn to practice what I preach!) 
Have a great day hun!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

I know I shouldn't but it isn't in my head at all, just a chest thing.  So I think I will do arms and abs today and instead of running like I wanted to do so bad, I am just going to do the elliptical for 30 min.  I would be a weezing coughing mess if I ran today I bet.  I just want this crap to get out of my chest.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon sweetie!!    And I hope everything is better with your guy soon!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok I still feel poopy but good news!!!  I just found out I am now training with Jenny Lynn!!!!  I was going to keep it a surprise til it came through!!  But I am doing this online til Spring Break, the end of March, which I will meet her for a session while I am in Cali visiting Darren.  I think I will faint or be beyond excited to meet her, she is an idol to me


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

New workout shedule

M- Chest and Tri's
T- Legs, abs
W- off
Th- Back, Bi's and Abs
F- Shoulders
S- Abs
Su- off

Cardio is going to be 45 min 6 days a week before meal 1 so am starting it tomorrow, AND I MEAN IT!!!!  So that means up at 5:30am if I don't get homework done and 6:00am if i get homework done.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is the new diet (times may vary)

8am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

11am- 4oz tuna, 1/3c brown rice 1c veggies

2pm- 1 chicken breast, 1/3c potato, 1c veggies

5pm- 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop glutamine, 1tsp flax

8pm- 4-5oz lean protein & 1c veggies


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok I still feel poopy but good news!!!  I just found out I am now training with Jenny Lynn!!!!  I was going to keep it a surprise til it came through!!  But I am doing this online til Spring Break, the end of March, which I will meet her for a session while I am in Cali visiting Darren.  I think I will faint or be beyond excited to meet her, she is an idol to me




God Bless you, babe!!!  Jenny Lynn is very fine and extraordinary!  That is so awesome and so cool!

I guess you can follow this then.

"GAME OVER!  LET THE SERIOUSNESS TRULY BEGIN!  JENNY LYNN (STYLE)"

She is such a fine figured woman and I know success shall be yours.  So truly motivating!!  You MUST be so excited and kinda like when I hooked up with Debi and still currently enthusiastic with Debi to this VERY day!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok I still feel poopy but good news!!!  I just found out I am now training with Jenny Lynn!!!!  I was going to keep it a surprise til it came through!!  But I am doing this online til Spring Break, the end of March, which I will meet her for a session while I am in Cali visiting Darren.  I think I will faint or be beyond excited to meet her, she is an idol to me



WOW  I love Jenny Lynn!! She is basicly the pro I like the best, I visit her website every now and then for inspiration!
WOW!! You have to keep us posted!! And we want pics of the two of you together! 

I'm jealous


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 24, 2004)

I am jealous too...but happy for yah....you have to share what you learn


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'm really happy for her too  Shorty, you need to tell us everything


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 24, 2004)

i love that banana    thats the three of us


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

The Three Dancing Bananas, we should start a band  Already got the name


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh and guess what I meet her March 22nd!!!!  I AM SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

And I just did my morning cardio, hocked up a lung but i did it


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 24, 2004)

2/24/04         Legs

Ok I thought this was going to be a piece of cake but this seriously kicked my ass.

Walking Lunges-10lbs each handx20, 15lbs eachx20, 15lbsx20
Step ups-20x3 no weight
Wide PLie Squats- 22.5x20, 25x20, 27.5x20  fire:  )
Leg Extensions- 30x20, 30x20, 30x19  OWWW  
Laying leg curls- 40x20, 40x15, 30x6, 30x20
Standing calf raises- 80lbsx20, 80lbsx20, 80x10, 60x10

Did 45 minutes cardio on the elliptical this morning


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

good good...keep it coming Shorty
shake dat booty


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

OMG I am dying!!!!!!!!!!  My ass hurts, my quads are on fire and my hamies are so tight it takes me twice as long to sit on the toilette   So today is an off day, no cardio and no training    I can not even move fast enough to get my heartrate up


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

sounds like a great workout...i may have to try it NOT


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

Awesome workout chick!! Todays my leg day- I might have to borrow a few of those moves!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHUSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH  I need an ass massage


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2004)

Haha, that is one kick ass workout! Literally  Did Jenny Lynn give you this? 

Great job sweetie


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah she did, man i need darren  :bawlin:


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2004)

Kickass leg workout!! 

Just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok I am such a mess everyone can laugh, I am so sore i can hardly walk or pee, then I am sneezing like no other and I sneeze hard so since my legs are so sore, it hurts to sneeze since I don't have the strength to hold myself up, then my nose is running like no other so that means I have a red dry nose from blowing so much.  AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

sorry.. hehehe
gotta love being that sore!!! thats how I felt yestarsay! paralized! sounds like you had a KILLER workout!  
Hope you get feeling better girl! get lots of rest!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

i get the nose running thing too.
its a weird thing but when i diet i gotta have klennex around all the time


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 26, 2004)

Ok am totally still walking around like I have something stuck my ass but it is getting better and I did my cardio this morning.

9/26/04

7:30am- 6 whites, 1/2c oats

10:30am- can tuna, 1/3c brown rice, cuces

1:30pm- chicken breast, green beans, 1/3c red potato

6:00pm- 2scoop protein, 3 fish oil caps, glutamine

9pm- 4ozish pork chop cut off all fat, cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 26, 2004)

9/26/04  BAck, BI, Abs, cardio

45 minutes cardio before 1st meal on elliptical

Lat Pull Downs- 15x75, 9x90, 6x75, 14x65, 13x75
Close grip cable row- 60x15, 75x15, 75x14, 75x11
Bent over wide grip BBrows- 60x15, 60x15, 60x14
Hyper Extensions- 15x10lbs, 6x10lbs, 14xno weight, 9xno weight

EZ Bar cable curls- 40x15, 40x10, 40x3, 30x10, 30x13
Cable Hammer curls- 40x15, 40x12, 40x5, 30x10, 30x6, 20x10
Concentration curls DB-10x15, 10x15, 10x15

Machine crunches- 50x20, 50x19
Hanging leg raises- 20, 18
Swiss Ball Crunches- 20, 18


Anyone have any good substitutions for the concentration curl, I never feel this...........


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

try lying cable curls!!  those are awesome!!! 

diet and workout looks great girlie!!  Keep it up!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 27, 2004)

hey shorty....you feeling dah booty yet 

i never felt concentration curls either...try doing standing one arm preachers over an incline bench.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 27, 2004)

OMG I can finally walk like a normal person again, thank goodness but now my back is super sore.    Man I am getting my ass kicked.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

thats awesome!!!!!

I hate stairs when my butt is sore.. oh man they hurt!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 27, 2004)

Ok my sweet tooth is shooting through the roof so hopefull this means that in a week and a half my monthly visitor will be visiting me    I don't mind it as much now that I am back on BC because my cramps are much more manageable.  But man I want some real good food and I just have to plan it so I can not be majorly bloated and fat feeling when I have to see other people


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

Omg, I do the same thing--Plan my cheats around seeing people--to avoid feeling yucky and fat & bloated like hell!!

Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 28, 2004)

Well I am not majorly PMS well PMSy at all but it has been a month since a cheat and I was beginning to dream about food so I am doing my once a month cheat day.  So I am doing that and working out and doing my cardio so I think this will jump start me buit mae me bloated.  Oh well.  I am enjoying my food before going another 4 weeks with a cheat.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 29, 2004)

Ok feel completely yucky today but am too bloated but am ready to eat super clean again, off to go run outside and burn off this crap I ate yesterday, good sign, I AM HUNGRY!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 29, 2004)

what i have been telling people ..once the damage is done extra cardio is not going to make up for it.  This is a fact unless you do it right after the damage is done.  Oh a little run won;t hurt you any ways weather is nice enjoy it


----------



## david (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> 2/22/04
> 
> 7:15am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites
> ...



Hey girlie!!!

Wow!    I see something very similar with your dieting along with mine!  Our gals (trainers) must talk to each other!   

Your workouts look great, too.  I should analyze them closer though.  Debi killed me yesterday with a back workout from hell!!

She has me doing a lot of supersets and it's an overall grueling workout!

Your doing so great.... tell me.... how do you feel overall?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

what kind of protein bar??


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 29, 2004)

I did not do any extra cardio, just did the cardio I had scheduled, am going to scale down to one cheat meal a month, no more days, feel too crappy about myself today and am so bloated my pants are tight.  Run felt great though, love running outside, makes me feel happy and content.  Plus it is a great way to clear your thoughts.  It always gave me the best legs.  Man I love the oscars but these damn women are so tiny, I wish sometimes I could be like that but I enjoy having curves at the same time.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok things are perfect today, did my morning run, tomorrow will be the elliptical cause I have to do cardio so early tomorrow morning.  I ended up running for like 50-55min.  FELT GREAT!!!  My calves are super sore  

So meals:

9am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

12pm- 1/3c brown rice, can tuna, cuces

3pm- 1/3c red potato, 4oz chicken, green beans

6pm- 2 scoops protein, 3 fish oil caps

9pm- 4-5oz steak, brocolli, mushrooms

Ok from now on I am doing smart cheats, do the atkins pizza, get the low carb/zero carb ice cream, that sort of stuff.  I just think that way I get better progress but don't feel totally deprived.  So now I am just in a waiting game for aunt flo, since I was visiting darren after the last flo stopped I started the BC pills two days early, on friday instead of sunday, so hope that doesn't mess things up, just want it to come and go easy.    Oh well, off to do chest and tri's in a minute.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

diet looks GREAT girl!!!  
gosh if I ran that long I would be paralized the next day. I have terrible shins(compartment syndrome). 
Have a great workout girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

hey hon

just wondering, jenny lynn doesnt let you eat any fruit?


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 1, 2004)

Jen I love yah you crack me up, I guess that is the one thing I have, is stamina.    Ok am off


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 2, 2004)

Nope, I eat only slow burning carbs like the long grain brown rice, oats and red potato.  I haven't eaten fruit in years so it doesn't bother me.  I love me oats and rice  

3/2/04

7:30am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10:30am- 1/3c brown rice, can tuna

1:30pm- 1/3c potato, chicken breast

4:30pm- 2 scoops protein, 3 fish oil caps

7:30pm- 5oz steak, cuces


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Nope, I eat only slow burning carbs like the long grain brown rice, oats and red potato.  I haven't eaten fruit in years so it doesn't bother me.  I love me oats and rice



Very well said!  

2 to 3 meals (1st  & 2nd) consist of complex carbs for that slow burning effect!

Fruits, I could do wt/ out also, but I limit it to once daily in the second meal.  (Protein Shake)


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok my legs are not nearly as sore as last week, so they must be more used to the workout type and with the running outside they are a bit stronger.

3/3/04

7:30am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10:30am- 1/3c brown rice, can tuna, cuces

1:30pm- 1/3c potato, chicken breast, cuces

4:30pm- 2 scoop protein, 3 fish oil caps

7:30pm- 5oz steak, cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 3, 2004)

Legs 3/2/04

Walking Lunges- 10lbs each handx20, 10x20, 10x20
Step Ups- 3 sets of 20 each leg
Plie Squats- 27.5x20x3
Leg Extensions- 30x20, 40x20, 40x12, 30x9, 40x13, 30x8
Seated ham curls- 40x20, 50x20, 50x20
Calf Press- 80x20x3

Hanging leg raises- 18, 15
Machine Crunches- 50x20, 50x20
Swiss Ball Crunches- 18, 15


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes david I agree completely the tamper method works wonders and it is not a low carb diet either but a moderate carbs, moderate fat.  Depending on metabolism I would add EFAs with all my meals except my post work shake


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Yes david I agree completely the tamper method works wonders and it is not a low carb diet either but a moderate carbs, moderate fat.  Depending on metabolism I would add EFAs with all my meals except my post work shake



Absolutely!  

Supplementation is something often I do not post within my own "so-called" journal  but I do use Flax, Omega's, l- glutamine etc daily.

VERY VITAL within my own dieting especially with the "other" things that I'm using supplement wise!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't do any other supplements beseides the r-ala, multi vit, calcium, vitamin e, vitamin c, and glutamine.  I am off redline and I feel great, strength is awesome and I am constantly hungry with to me feels awesome!!!  Especially on a day off I am hungry


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok am kinda wanting flow to come, I hate this damn waiting game    But meals are right on and I think flow will be here soon cause i have been so damn hungry it is not even funny, i wake up in the middle of the night hungry, so thank goodness I have some SF popsicles and some diet ice drinks so i sip on some of the diet ice and then go back to bed.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

I hate getting up starving too! happens every nite. even though I eat before bed!  I need to find some SF popsciles! 
hope your friend comes soon and leaves fast for you!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey thanks Jen    I know I want it to come and go too, I just hate waiting, why can't it just come the same day every month


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Where are you girly??


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey sorry was visiting my bro down at UEUniversity of Oregon and then spent the rest of the weekend working on term papers.  UGHHHHHHHHH

But I am here now and diet was the exact same all weekend.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

welcome back!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks greeky, just didn't feel like posting this weekend since i had tons to do.

3/8/04

9:00am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

12pm- can tuna, 1/3c brown rice, 1c green beans

3pm- chicken breast, 1/3c red potato, 1c green beans

6pm- 2 scoops protein, 3 fish oil caps

9pm- 4-5oz steak, cuces


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 8, 2004)

3/8/04  Chest, Tri's, Abs

45 min running this morning before food

DB Bench- 12x32.5, 6x37.5, 10x35, 11x35
DB fly- 20x12, 20x12, 20x12
Incline Bench- 20x12, 25x11, 25x9, 25x10
Pushups, 6, 5, 4

Barbell french press- 30x12, 30x12, 30x11
Dips, 12, 12x15lbs, 12x20lbs
rope pull down- 40x8, 30x5, 30x11, 10x6, 20x7

Reverse crunch 20x2
rope crunch, 110lbsx20x2
swiss ball crunch- 18, 14


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

nice workout! btw, hows it going with your trainer? 

is the diet ur following from her or did u make it up? it looks relatively easy to follow..maybe i will try it


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 9, 2004)

I am following the diet she made for me, but I don't technically see her.  She is in Cali where my BF lives so I will see her a week from Monday for our first workout.

Ok am pooped today and I don't know why I didn't do this sooner but Tuesdays are my freaking crazy days so I am taking today off and training tomorrow, instead of training today and tomorrow, my day where i on;y have one thing to do, be my off day.

7am- 1/2c oats, 6 whites

10am- can tuna, 1/3c brown rice, cuces

1pm- 1/3c red potato, chicken breast, GB

4pm- 2 scoop protein

7pm- 5oz steak, cuces


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I am following the diet she made for me, but I don't technically see her.  She is in Cali where my BF lives so I will see her a week from Monday for our first workout.
> 
> Ok am pooped today and I don't know why I didn't do this sooner but Tuesdays are my freaking crazy days so I am taking today off and training tomorrow, instead of training today and tomorrow, my day where i on;y have one thing to do, be my off day.
> ...



Hiya Shorty!!!

When Greeky gets down here to SFLA, I'm getting her in to speak to Debi about the nutrition and dieting.  The eating regimen of your and mine are relatively the same which is so cool!

I love your workouts and it's great to see you working hard at it!  Stay cool, Pam!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Dave I have been thinking about you and hoping you are doing well.  I am glad, she needs to get on a normal, noncycling diet to help her body relax and her mind relax.  Why do I feel so damn bad when I take the wrong day off    I guess I am addicted but I saw that pic of deann and damnit I want to look like her.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok it is official I am going to the gym today am suppossed to do cardio in the AM but I just could not drag myself out, I was so damn tired, so will do my leg workout and 45 min of cardio afterwards today.  I should have time either around 11am or 3pm


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

wowie!! 45mins cardio after leggies workout?  crazy woman!!  
Hope you get feeling better! try and get to bed early tonite!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 9, 2004)

HA HA HA  I realized I am a nut if I do that so I am going to split leg day and cardio day, I am going to do legs at a gym I don't like unless I get out of my meetin early and can come back to my gym    And then wake up and go for a run in the morning.  I am not that nuts


----------



## david (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey Dave I have been thinking about you and hoping you are doing well.  I am glad, she needs to get on a normal, noncycling diet to help her body relax and her mind relax.  Why do I feel so damn bad when I take the wrong day off    I guess I am addicted but I saw that pic of deann and damnit I want to look like her.



Hi Pam!

I completely agree with you on the cycling stuff especially for someone in her stages.  It seems alot of trainers and industry elite would also agree as well.  Well, I am very happy that Deb is going to speak to her and give her what she needs.    I also talked to Deb and told her how you're being trained by an awesome lady as well!  

Do you have any new stats to give?

I miss you too, Pammie!  Call me when you can!

David


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 10, 2004)

Dave PM your number I got a new cell since mine was all messed up so I have NOOOOOOOOOOOO numbers    I hate cell phones  

OMG MY LEGS HURT  

walking lunges w/15lbs in each hand- 3x20
step ups w/5lbs eac hand- 3x20
Wide legged plie squats- 3x20x27.5lbs  ( my legs were jello!!!! and my ass hurts!!!!   )
Leg extension superset w/laying hammie curls-
LE-40x18, 30x3/LC-40x20/LE-40x15, 30x6/LC40x18, 30x3/LE-40x12, 30x7/LC-40x15, 30x5
calf raises-20x110, 20x120, 20x120

Dave you are such a cutie, no new stats just the fact that I am getting a great butt wearing my pants, not so much flabby as fab    I will let you know how things go with Jenny, meet her a week from Monday


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi shorty!!! yes I am excited to talk to Debi and I bet you are excited to meet Jenny! 

That looks like a tough workout..no wonder ur ass is getting nice!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 12, 2004)

Ok so Wednesday I did my 45min AM cardio and diet was the exact same, I will only post diet now if it changes cause i get tired of typing the same thing.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 12, 2004)

3/11/04  Back, Bi's

Lat Pulldown- 75x12, 90x12, 90x10, 75x5, 90x12 (assisted)
Closegrip cable row- 75x12, 75x12, 75x6, 60x6
Bent over DB row- 30x12, 30x12, 30x10
hyperextensions- 10lbsx18, 10lbsx8, no weight x4, no weight x11

EZbar cable curl- 40x12, 40x9, 30x4, 40x6, 30x4, 20x5
cable hammer curls- 40x12, 40x10, 30x3, 40x5, 30x5, 20x6
one arm preacher curls- 12.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x12

and 45 Min AM cardio


----------



## david (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok so Wednesday I did my 45min AM cardio and diet was the exact same, I will only post diet now if it changes cause i get tired of typing the same thing.




You se I quit posting my diet eons ago within the journal as well.  It IS kinda redundant!  

Keep up the great work Pammie!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 16, 2004)

3/16/04

Ok been really realy busy with work and finals and getting ready to leave for 9 days but have done my cardio, kept diet the same and still doing the same lifting schedule.  OK off to study some more.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 16, 2004)

3/15/04  Chest, Tris, Abs & cardio

45 min AM cardio

DB Bench Press- 30x12, 35x12, 40x11, 40x11
Seated flat fly free motion- 25x12, 30x12, 30x11
BB Incline- 20x12, 20x11, 20x9
Pushups- 10, 9, 9

Cable straight bar pushdown- 60x12, 70x12, 80x12, 80x12 (had to use heavy bar so I know wweight is not normal)
Dips on Hammer Strength- 100x12, 100x12, 100x12 (barely)  

Reverse crunch legs straight in air- 18, 19
Machine crunches- 40x19, 40x17
Swiss Ball crunches- 18, 16

And Am totally happy my guy friends, and this is guys, told me i am getting leaner


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 16, 2004)

3/16/04  Legs

no cardio will do tomorrow AM

Walking lunges 15lbs each hand- 20x3
step ups 5lbs each hand- 20 leg  
wide legged plie squats DB- 27.5x20, 27.5x20, 30x20   
Leg extensions- 40x20, 40x18, 30x3, 40x15, 30x5
superset with laying hammie curls- 40x15, 30x5, 40x14, 30x6, 40x13, 30x7
Standing calf raises- 100x20, 100x15, 80x5, 100x12, 80x8


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> 3/16/04  Legs
> 
> no cardio will do tomorrow AM
> ...




Great workout, Pammie!

I think our trainers must talk to each other (minus the plie squats)  

Step ups was my weakeness but I do a lot of these now!  Now, I suck at walking lunges!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey Dave I have not forgotten about you I just have been crazy busy with work and finals.  I will keep yah posted and hope you had fun with greeky


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

OMG I am so thrilled!!!!!!!!!!  I just met Jenny Lynn!!!!  She is so super wonderful!!!!!!!!  She was kinda funny, could not remember she had done my diet for me and my workouts.  So as she was looking over my diet and workouts and cardio she was like hmmmmmm, this is the first time someone has a diet and workout schedule I don't want to change (except the steak in the end of the day, it is gone) did someone do this diet for you????    And so I told her she did and she laughed and said man I must have been carb depleted!!!    She is so super sweet!!!  She said things look good, run what I am doing, take measurements, keep track and I will go back in a month or so when I come back down and we will reevaulate!!!  So if anyone ever has the chance to meet ehr, do it!!!  And for just winning the Arnold and just being out of town, she looked freaking great!!!  Ok enough about her, but I have kept the diet clean while being here, am having a ball and time for another day in the sun today


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

Did my cardio this weekend like I was suppossed to and did my 45 minutes this morning before meeting Jenny so tonight is chest and tri workout, oh and abs.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

shorty thats so cool u finally got to meet her! and so funny she didnt remember she did your diet!!! 

how many times a week do u do cardio?


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

I do six days of cardio 45 minutes each time, I usually run about 4 days a week and do the elliptical the other two, but since I am here I did not bring my good running shoes so am stuck with the elliptical.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok I cracked I did measurements cause I want to see my progress.  Ok as of today 3/22/04 here they are all relaxed.

Neck-12.5"
Arm left- 11"
Waist at belly button- 26"
Hips- 36.5"
Thigh- 22"
Calf- 13.75"


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

why do you do your waist at belly button hon? for girls your waist is the smallest part (above the belly button)


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks greeky, forgot about that    a little braindead with all this dang sun


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

Shortstuff that is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool that you meat Jenny Lynn!!!  Im jealous!!! 
great measurments to chickie!!  

Hope your enjoying your break!


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OMG I am so thrilled!!!!!!!!!!  I just met Jenny Lynn!!!!  She is so super wonderful!!!!!!!!  She was kinda funny, could not remember she had done my diet for me and my workouts.  So as she was looking over my diet and workouts and cardio she was like hmmmmmm, this is the first time someone has a diet and workout schedule I don't want to change (except the steak in the end of the day, it is gone) did someone do this diet for you????    And so I told her she did and she laughed and said man I must have been carb depleted!!!    She is so super sweet!!!  She said things look good, run what I am doing, take measurements, keep track and I will go back in a month or so when I come back down and we will reevaulate!!!  So if anyone ever has the chance to meet ehr, do it!!!  And for just winning the Arnold and just being out of town, she looked freaking great!!!  Ok enough about her, but I have kept the diet clean while being here, am having a ball and time for another day in the sun today




That is awesome news!  It's funny how your diet was dead almost.  I, too, am surprised of the red meat towards the end or as the last of proteins but oddly enough, Deb has mine like that.  But I told her that I prefer it not to be that way and if I HAVE to have that source that I will have it in meal #3.  

Did you get pics, hun?  IF you didn't, don't worry, I still haven't gotten one with Debi because I am SO DEAD TIRED from her brutal-awesome regimen!


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I do six days of cardio 45 minutes each time, I usually run about 4 days a week and do the elliptical the other two, but since I am here I did not bring my good running shoes so am stuck with the elliptical.




That is awesome, Pam!  I have to get back on the ball as well and increase my cardio back up and stop knuckling around.  You could be my turning point!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 23, 2004)

You are so cute David, I know I am dropping the red meat and maybe move it to earlier in the day cause i like to have that source of iron, I bruise very easily so if I can do something to not, it is great.

No no pictures, I was so super nervous to meet her that I was just too excited to just be there.  I could have talked to her forever but couldn't, oh well    I am going to go back and see her in like a month or two and see what she thinks about how things are going and reevaluate and then maybe get a picture


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

HEY PAM!! That is SO awesome that you got to meet Jenny Lynn!!!!! 

Sounds like your having a great time, and keeping up with your cardio--your awesome!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 23, 2004)

I love it down here, when I get up at 7am it is warm enough thqat I don't freeze my buns off when I go for a run at 7:30, plus she said I will get my best results from running, so that makes me totally happy she runs too to stay lean so this is great!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 23, 2004)

3/22/04  Chest, abs and tris & cardio

45min am cardio

DB incline press- 12x25, 12x27.5, 10x30, 8x30
DB Bench Press- 12x30, 11x30, 11x30  (this is way less then normal, due to inclines first)
DB fly- 20x12, 20x12, 20x12 (really squeezing this suckers out)
pushups- 10, 6, 5 (man these HURT!!)

Laying BB french press- 35x11, 30x12, 30x11(couldn't even finish these   )
reverse grip pulldowns- 50x8, 40x5, 40x8, 30x6, 40x7, 30x6
rope pull downs- 40x12, 40x10, 30x3, 40x9, 30x5

reverse crunch- 20, 20
swiss ball crunches (their balls down here are pumped up too much you just roll right off the dang balls)- 19, 17
machine crunch (gets the whole range not just the upper abs)- 30x20, 30x20


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Thats awesome Pam!!! How long will you be there for??
Just Spring Break?

I love to run also---just can't right now b/c of my knee.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 23, 2004)

That sucks Satcey, I know Ihave to be careful about bow much I run because of knee issues, from years of skiing and soccer.  Yeah I head back on Saturday morning for a family friends 50th birthday and to get ready for school.  I could stay here forever


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

I bet you could stay there forever!!! I'm sure your enjoying being with Darren!!!  & the warm sun!!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Shorty!
That is so cool that you got to meet Jenny Lynn. I bet it was such an inspiration to meet her and see her in person.

You are doing great in here!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah she is amazing, I seriously have never been so nervous, too me it was like meeting a movie star, hey missy i love your avi


----------



## Jenny (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow, that is so cool!  Jenny Lynn is such a beauty! I'm sure she looks even better IRL! This is such great inspiration for you, you're working HARD!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

Cali is an awesome plus. I much prefer nor-cal to so-cal.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah I am totally diggning it here, in the end I would love to raises my kids out in Roseville/Granite Bay area of Sacramento, a awesome area, great schools and great weather!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

Oooh. My dad lives in El Dorado Hills. I love the Citrus Heights/Fair Oaks/Roseville area.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi SS!!!!

How goes it darlin?  Haven't chit chatted with you in a while


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> You are so cute David, I know I am dropping the red meat and maybe move it to earlier in the day cause i like to have that source of iron, I bruise very easily so if I can do something to not, it is great.
> 
> No no pictures, I was so super nervous to meet her that I was just too excited to just be there.  I could have talked to her forever but couldn't, oh well    I am going to go back and see her in like a month or two and see what she thinks about how things are going and reevaluate and then maybe get a picture



You sound like me when I first me t Debi.  I still haven't found the wanting of getting her picture of us together bc/  we knuckle around so much and enjoy each others conversation too much.  I just wished I lived closer to her!    But I could, though!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Oooh. My dad lives in El Dorado Hills. I love the Citrus Heights/Fair Oaks/Roseville area.



Yeah I love that area, an hour and a half from San Fran & Tahoe, close to plenty of bars and clubs in Citrus Heights and Sacramento, and great schools, great people, it is also BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Plus houses are less expensive per squarefoot then here in the Bay area.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hi SS!!!!
> 
> How goes it darlin?  Haven't chit chatted with you in a while



Hey my dear I know, I have been so anti computer lately it is kinda nice, allows me more time to go outside and read and relax.  How are you doing?????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm okay.  I'm sick, then I'm better, then I sick......blah blah blah  Kinda gettin use to it actually.

Today I go in to get BP meds and my 2nd injection.  he and I are going to have a LONG chat

Sounds like you're getting plenty of relaxation!!!!  Once the weather over here starts to warm up a bit more I'll be doing the same thing!!  Can't wait!!!!

Other than that, how's life?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Yeah I love that area, an hour and a half from San Fran & Tahoe, close to plenty of bars and clubs in Citrus Heights and Sacramento, and great schools, great people, it is also BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Plus houses are less expensive per squarefoot then here in the Bay area.


I hear that. I was born in the Sacramento area, but lived with my grandma in Dublin (East Bay) for 9 years. Plus, my other grandparents used to live in Palo Alto till the moved to be closer to my dad in their old age. However, now they only live a couple houses down from him. I totally want to go back to Sac when I'm done with school....if i don't transfer back there lol.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I hear that. I was born in the Sacramento area, but lived with my grandma in Dublin (East Bay) for 9 years. Plus, my other grandparents used to live in Palo Alto till the moved to be closer to my dad in their old age. However, now they only live a couple houses down from him. I totally want to go back to Sac when I'm done with school....if i don't transfer back there lol.



  I tottaly hear you, I have one year exactly from this term til I graduate and I am ready to move NOW!!!  All my family is in Oregon but they are totally cool with me moving cause they know how much I love it here, plus it gives them an excuse to travel.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm okay.  I'm sick, then I'm better, then I sick......blah blah blah  Kinda gettin use to it actually.
> 
> Today I go in to get BP meds and my 2nd injection.  he and I are going to have a LONG chat
> ...



Oh Babs I wish I could help, I hate people being sick, it totally sucks.  Life is good, I am getting very very very very very antsy about graduating, which is 4 terms away now, so I have my schedule all planned out til then    I just want to move down here and never leave!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2004)

Shorty, where ARE you??  

I miss you


----------

